# Windows 7 - Clean install issue (No signed device drivers were found)



## simpo

Hi guys,

I am just rapping up my first build. I have gotten to the Windows 7  installation screen and I get thru the first couple of steps before the actual install. Its asking me to, "Select the driver to be installed." I can't figure out what they mean. I have no idea what to do from me here or how what the fix might be. I have googled around and saw a couple of other people with the same issue. 

I was hoping you guys may have some experience on this and may be able to tell me a fix.

Thanks in advance!

Error message in full, "No signed device drivers were found. Make sure that the installation media contains the correct drivers, and then click OK."


----------



## StrangleHold

What Motherboard, Harddrive are you installing on?


----------



## simpo

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188054
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136283

Hope this helps


----------



## StrangleHold

Look in the bios and see if you can set the SATA controllers to Native IDE mode.


----------



## simpo

I have given that a try and still nothing. When I go into my bios screen, its only showing my DvD writer. I can't see that my hard drive is connected to the board. I am wondering if thats my issue.

If I were to go buy an external hard drive? would that be a temporary fix?


----------



## bkribbs

Are you sure you have both the IDE cable and the power cable (I can't remember the specific name) hooked up correctly?


----------



## simpo

bkribbs said:


> Are you sure you have both the IDE cable and the power cable (I can't remember the specific name) hooked up correctly?



Pretty sure.. I even rotated the cables on my DvD writer to see if that would work. I am thinking it might be a bad hard drive.


----------



## bkribbs

simpo said:


> Pretty sure.. I even rotated the cables on my DvD writer to see if that would work. I am thinking it might be a bad hard drive.



Oh that really isn't good. Is it possible you could test the hard drive on a friends computer or something?


----------



## simpo

bkribbs said:


> Oh that really isn't good. Is it possible you could test the hard drive on a friends computer or something?



I am going to try to find a hard drive to test today.. I will keep you guys updated.


----------



## simpo

Fears confirmed- I just went and picked upa 500 gb 7200 rpm, popped it in there and am now installing windows.

I had two parts seemingly DOA, is this unusual?

All in all, build is complete.

Thanks for the help everyone, not sure if I could of gotten it done without the tips.


----------



## bkribbs

simpo said:


> Fears confirmed- I just went and picked upa 500 gb 7200 rpm, popped it in there and am now installing windows.
> 
> I had two parts seemingly DOA, is this unusual?
> 
> All in all, build is complete.
> 
> Thanks for the help everyone, not sure if I could of gotten it done without the tips.




what does it mean you had to parts DOA? and if i did help you, your welcome.


----------

